# OMAGH SUPPORT GROUP MEETING............



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Ladies

The next Omagh meeting is on the *8th April 09* @7.30pm in the Silverbirches Hotel.
There will be a talk on overseas adoption and loads of tea and bickies so do come along for the craic!


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Holly & Loopyone

Just registered on FF - my OTD is on 8th April so   - will keep an eye out for future meetings.

All the best


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

squirrel24 welcome to FF,      for a BFP for u on the 8th

would be great if u can come to our next meeting prob be june....


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Holly

Look forward to seeing you.


----------

